# Wolf Bench Grinder, Restoration help



## Rhyolith (4 Mar 2016)

Got this rather nice looking thing


Untitled by Rhyolith, on Flickr
It has not been plugged in yet as I don't have access to my workshop where its safe (safer) to power up and un-tested machine! A lack of electrical expertise make me think it would be better to get it professionally restored, this will basically involve re-wiring and checking the motor. Is there anywhere/anyone that would do this in either Aberystwyth or Norwich areas for a decent price? 

It also needs new side guards, advice on where to source those would also be appreciated


----------



## TFrench (9 Mar 2016)

Personally I'd stick a new lead on it - just copy the colours, plug it in and stand well back. Just a quick blip at first to check nothing is catastrophically wrong then see how she runs. It doesn't look like its had a hard life so I reckon it'll be OK.


----------



## n0legs (9 Mar 2016)

Take those wheels off before trying to run it, there could be cracks and fractures in them.
When you've seen one those explode it's not something easily forgotten.


----------



## Togalosh (12 Mar 2016)

Get it PAT (tested) if you want to be safe... after fitting a new flex & plug if they look dodgy.

HTH


----------



## Rhyolith (14 Mar 2016)

Togalosh":2ki39rig said:


> Get it PAT (tested) if you want to be safe... after fitting a new flex & plug if they look dodgy.
> 
> HTH


Do you know anywhere that will do this (Norwich or Aberystwyth)? My expierene has been that electricians don't like dealing with industrial machines like this.


----------



## n0legs (14 Mar 2016)

Rhyolith":3osv6bex said:


> Do you know anywhere that will do this (Norwich or Aberystwyth)? My expierene has been that electricians don't like dealing with industrial machines like this.



Find a friendly hire shop technician, explain it's for home use and bung him a beer token


----------



## Togalosh (16 Mar 2016)

If you have other portable appliances as part of your job/business then go on yell & find a local tester & get all of them done.. I am not sure that the grinder would put someone off by itself but only doing 1 appliance would not be economical to do. Electricians often don't deviate from the bog standard but you don't necessarily need one for PAT testing.


----------

